# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  विवाह में विलम्ब क्यों, और कौन से उपाय किये जा सकते है|

## suman kumar

Originally Posted by *suman kumar* 
_mool prashna ki post sankhya 1225-1226 hai, post sankhya 1265 , 1266 , 1267 par hatho ke chitra bhi hai, pitra dosh ki bhi samsya se nidaan ke liye aapne upay baad me batane ki baat ki thi. 
DOB-06 dec 1980 time-4:28am place madhubani bihar.

mai ab tak kunwara hun, meri shaadi kab tak hogi . koi upay kiye ja sakte hai to batayen._

----------


## ashok-

> Originally Posted by *suman kumar* 
> _mool prashna ki post sankhya 1225-1226 hai, post sankhya 1265 , 1266 , 1267 par hatho ke chitra bhi hai, pitra dosh ki bhi samsya se nidaan ke liye aapne upay baad me batane ki baat ki thi. 
> DOB-06 dec 1980 time-4:28am place madhubani bihar.
> 
> mai ab tak kunwara hun, meri shaadi kab tak hogi . koi upay kiye ja sakte hai to batayen._


suman kumar जी जैसा कि मैंने कहा था आज आपके प्रश्नों के उत्तर देने कि पर मंच पर कुछ बदलाव आने के कारण आज कुंडली किसी की भी विश्लेषण नही कर पाया हालाँकि बहुत देर तक आज नेट पर रहा चिंता मत कीजिये जल्द ही आपके प्रश्नों के उत्तर दूंगा | धन्यवाद |

----------


## ashok-

> Originally Posted by *suman kumar* 
> _mool prashna ki post sankhya 1225-1226 hai, post sankhya 1265 , 1266 , 1267 par hatho ke chitra bhi hai, pitra dosh ki bhi samsya se nidaan ke liye aapne upay baad me batane ki baat ki thi. 
> DOB-06 dec 1980 time-4:28am place madhubani bihar.
> 
> mai ab tak kunwara hun, meri shaadi kab tak hogi . koi upay kiye ja sakte hai to batayen._


suman kumar जी मेरी गणना अनुसार आपकी शादी १३ के अंत और १४ के शुरुवात में हो जानी चाहिए थी | खैर ठीक है अब एक उपाय कीजिये ताम्बे का एक कड़ा या ताम्बे की एक अंगूठी दाहिने हाथ के कलाई या अनामिका में पहन ले |साथ ही अपंग व्यक्तियों की मदद या कुछ पैसे दान करे |शनिवार को निरामिष भोजन करे | आप की शादी आपके जन्म स्थान से दूर रहनेवाली या दूर जन्म स्थान वाली लड़की से होगी | धन्यवाद |

----------


## suman kumar

> suman kumar जी मेरी गणना अनुसार आपकी शादी १३ के अंत और १४ के शुरुवात में हो जानी चाहिए थी | खैर ठीक है अब एक उपाय कीजिये ताम्बे का एक कड़ा या ताम्बे की एक अंगूठी दाहिने हाथ के कलाई या अनामिका में पहन ले |साथ ही अपंग व्यक्तियों की मदद या कुछ पैसे दान करे |शनिवार को निरामिष भोजन करे | आप की शादी आपके जन्म स्थान से दूर रहनेवाली या दूर जन्म स्थान वाली लड़की से होगी | धन्यवाद |


ashokji , upay batane ke liye dhanyabad, aapka bataya upaye nishchit hi prabhavi hoga.

----------


## suman kumar

mere shaadi me aa rahi rukawat ki wajah gharelu kalah bhi hai. maine purane posts me iska jikra bhi kia tha. mere  mata - pita varsho se kaphi taklif me hai. mere alawe anya sabhi bhai bahan unse nafrat karte hain , unhone apsi mail se vyapar par kabja kia, phir maar -pit , avam anya tarah se paresaan karte rahe hai. unki mansa maa - baap ko tabahbarbad karne ki hai.chuki mai maaata pita ka bhakt hun , mujhse bhi  chidhe rahte hai. mujhe wo kamyab nahi dekhna chahate the taki maa-baap ko sahara na mil sake . ab meri naukari ho gayi hai tobhi  meri saadi nahi hone dena chah rahe hai.  insabke picche badibahan ka sabse dbada haath dikhata hai.
         vipakhi bade hi chalak , muh me ram bagal me churi rakhne jaise hain, bade satir evam chalak hai. ab hum bhi kanuni roop se unse niptne ki taiyari me hain. kya is samasya ka koi vedic samadhan ho to kripa karke batayen

----------


## suman kumar

bhai ka birth detail: dob- 23-nov-1974 time-2:35am place-madhubani                  mere dusre bhai ka dob:7-june-1978 time-2pm (kanya lagna) madhubani , bihar maa ki dob-26-apr-1955 time:11:45 place buxar,bihar                   bahan ki  dob- 24-nov-1972 time-2:55 buxar bihar

pitaji ki kundali se samay aur jagah spastanahi hota hai. :-unka janam kartik maas ,krishna trayodasi vishakha-3 , 1948 me hua hai. 
unke dhanu lagna hai.
grho ki isthiti:-
2nd-guru
4th-rahu
8th-mangal
9th-shani
10th-surya budh ketu
11th-sukra chandra ha

----------


## ashok-

> mere shaadi me aa rahi rukawat ki wajah gharelu kalah bhi hai. maine purane posts me iska jikra bhi kia tha. mere  mata - pita varsho se kaphi taklif me hai. mere alawe anya sabhi bhai bahan unse nafrat karte hain , unhone apsi mail se vyapar par kabja kia, phir maar -pit , avam anya tarah se paresaan karte rahe hai. unki mansa maa - baap ko tabahbarbad karne ki hai.chuki mai maaata pita ka bhakt hun , mujhse bhi  chidhe rahte hai. mujhe wo kamyab nahi dekhna chahate the taki maa-baap ko sahara na mil sake . ab meri naukari ho gayi hai tobhi  meri saadi nahi hone dena chah rahe hai.  insabke picche badibahan ka sabse dbada haath dikhata hai.
>          vipakhi bade hi chalak , muh me ram bagal me churi rakhne jaise hain, bade satir evam chalak hai. ab hum bhi kanuni roop se unse niptne ki taiyari me hain. kya is samasya ka koi vedic samadhan ho to kripa karke batayen


आप परेशान न हो जैसा मैंने कहा वैसा ही करिये सब ठीक होगा | धन्यवाद |

----------


## anita

*सुमन कुमार जी  कृपया हिंदी में लिखे* 




*अशोक जी* आपसे विन्रम निवदेन है 


सिर्फ हिंदी में पूछे गए प्रश्नो का उत्तर दे जब तक आपको ऐसा न लगे की प्रश्न आपातकालीन स्थिति में पूछा गया हो

----------


## ashok-

> *सुमन कुमार जी  कृपया हिंदी में लिखे* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *अशोक जी* आपसे विन्रम निवदेन है 
> 
> 
> सिर्फ हिंदी में पूछे गए प्रश्नो का उत्तर दे जब तक आपको ऐसा न लगे की प्रश्न आपातकालीन स्थिति में पूछा गया हो


anita जी आपकी आदेश सर - आँखों पर | धन्यवाद |

----------


## anita

> anita जी आपकी आदेश सर - आँखों पर | धन्यवाद |


अशोक जी शर्मिंदा न करे 


आदेश नहीं सिर्फ निवेदन है  :)

----------


## Loka

नवागत सदस्यों के लिए कुछ रोमन पोस्ट मान्य है, कभी कभी कुछ सदस्य मोबाइल से भी आते है और उनके मोबाइल में हिंदी सपोर्ट न करे तो उनकी मजबूरी है की वो रोमन में ही पोस्ट कर पाते है

----------


## anita

> नवागत सदस्यों के लिए कुछ रोमन पोस्ट मान्य है, कभी कभी कुछ सदस्य मोबाइल से भी आते है और उनके मोबाइल में हिंदी सपोर्ट न करे तो उनकी मजबूरी है की वो रोमन में ही पोस्ट कर पाते है



उनके लिए इंग्लिश सेक्शन में ज्योतिष से सम्बंधित  सूत्र बना देते है 


वो  लोग वह पे प्रश्न पूछ सकते है

----------


## ashok-

> अशोक जी शर्मिंदा न करे 
> 
> 
> आदेश नहीं सिर्फ निवेदन है  :)


बिटिया बड़ी हो जाने पर उसकी निवेदन को पिता आदेश जैसा मानकर  पूरण करने का प्रयास करता है |

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बिटिया बड़ी हो जाने पर उसकी निवेदन को पिता आदेश जैसा मानकर  पूरण करने का प्रयास करता है |


बहुत अच्छे................

----------


## anita

> बिटिया बड़ी हो जाने पर उसकी निवेदन को पिता आदेश जैसा मानकर  पूरण करने का प्रयास करता है |



शब्द नहीं है इस अनुपम और पवित्र सम्बोधन के लिए

----------


## Saroz

मेरी भी विवाह की स्थिति स्पष्ट कीजियेजन्म 10 सितम्बर 1986स्थान आरा बिहारसमय सुबह 10-11 के बिच

----------


## ashok-

> मेरी भी विवाह की स्थिति स्पष्ट कीजियेजन्म 10 सितम्बर 1986स्थान आरा बिहारसमय सुबह 10-11 के बिच


Saroz जी अगर आपके पास सही जन्म समय हो तो बताये नही तो मै कुछ भी सटीक नही बता पा रहा हु | मैंने आपकी कुंडली जब १०.३० के हिसाब से बनाई तो तुला लग्न वृश्चिक राशी आया और जब १०.४० के हिसाब से बनाया तो वृश्चिक लग्न और वृश्चिक राशी आया तो इससे १० मिनट के अंतर पर लग्न बदल रहा है | जो ज्योतिष के जानकार है वो इस बात को समझ सकते है कितना मुश्किल कार्य है ऐसी परिस्थितियों में कुछ बताना | मुझे क्षमा करे | धन्यवाद |

----------


## akash6848

अशोक जी, आपको सदर प्रणाम , आपके द्वारा गत वर्ष बताये उपाय से जीवन में बहोत बदलाव आये है, उसके लिए कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद , कृपया वर्तमान में मेरे विवाह सम्बन्धी संभावनाओ पर प्रकाश डाले 

Akash shukla
17.11.1983
07.00AM
Khandwa Madhyapradesh

----------


## ashok-

मै कुछ दिनों बाद आपकी समस्या को देखूंगा। अभी मैं घर से दूर हूँ। असुविधा के लिये माफी चाहता हूँ।धन्यवाद  ।

----------


## akash6848

आपकी सुविधा अनुसार देखिएगा, धन्यवाद

----------


## suman kumar

hindi me nahi likh paane ke liye chama. mra birth detail  06-dec -1980     4:28Attachment 907737Attachment 907737am   madhubani(bihar)
ashokji mai atyant gambhir samasya me hu , ek ladki se mera ring ceremoney hua hai. lekin dhere -dhere pata chala hai ki ladki jis vichaar-samajh ki hai mai uske saath jivan nahi ji sakta hu, mai uske saath khus nahi rah payunga, ladki pagalpan ke had tak jiddi , atyant swabhimani malum padti hai. wo kaphi chalak hai , usse ring ceremoney ke pahle se baat ho rahi hai. mai saadi se mana kar chuka hun . ab legal action ka dar sata raha hai. mai bilkul innocent hun. kripya kar jaldi samadhan de. ladki kaa naam smita bharti hai.

----------


## suman kumar

upar mere dahineAttachment 907739 haath ka pic hai , aur ye baaye haath ka hai.

----------


## suman kumar

Attachment 907740mere dono haath ka photo

----------


## suman kumar

mera aur ladki ka photoAttachment 907741

----------


## suman kumar

13 nov ko ladki dekhi gayi thi evam 4 dec ko ring ceremoney tha , shaadi ka probable date 29 january 2016 rakha gaya tha. ladki wale aur khaas kar ladki 29jan ko saadi ke liye dabab bana rahe hai.
                        aapka aabhari , suman kumar

----------


## garima

सुमन जी हिंदी में लिखे ।
और इस तरह से मंच मे] नम्बर देना नियम के विरुद्ध है ।
आपको इस तरह  कुछ पूछना है तो आप पम में नम्बर दीजिये ।
सूत्र में नहीं।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

बिहार का मामला है। कम से कम *****  मामला निपटाने में।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

अच्छा, लड़की वाले दबाव बना रहे हैं। इसका मतलब है सगाई टूटते ही लाठी और गोली चलेगी। बिहार का मामला है। आपके परिवार में कितनी लाठियाँ और बंदूकें हैं? लड़की वालों के पास कितनी लाठियाँ और बंदूकें हैं?

----------


## anita

> बिहार का मामला है। कम से कम *****  मामला निपटाने में।




मंच के कुछ नियम है रजत जी 

उनका ध्यान रखिये आप

----------


## Shivendra kapoor

मेरा विवाह कब होगा मेरी जन्मतिथी 04 मार्च 1981 है समय सुबह 7,36 मिनट और जन्मस्थान बूंदी राजस्थान है

----------


## ashok-

> मेरा विवाह कब होगा मेरी जन्मतिथी 04 मार्च 1981 है समय सुबह 7,36 मिनट और जन्मस्थान बूंदी राजस्थान है


Shivendra kapoor ji aap jyotish sutr me prasn puchhiye   dhnyawad

----------


## gupta rahul

नाम rahul
जन्म समय 20.05.1984 13.11PM
FEROZEPUR PUNJAB 

कृपया शादी कब होगी

----------


## Shivendra kapoor

आदरणीय आपने जो तीन ऑप्शन दिये थे तीनों ही जवाब ना है और हां आपके पूछने के बाद हमें बायीं आंख में परेशानी हुई थी कृपया बताये मेरा विवाह कब होगा
नाम शिवेन्द्र कपूर
जन्मतिथी - 04 मार्च 1981
जन्मस्थान - बूंदी राजस्थान
जन्मसमय 7.36 प्रात:

----------


## jaiprakash

My merreige too much delay

----------


## anita

ज्योतिष से सम्बंधित प्रश्न सिर्फ और सिर्फ इस सूत्र में पूछे जाये 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthr...=3999&page=164

----------


## Manchala

तो अपनी तत्परता दिखाए और थ्रेड को बिना समय गवाए तत्काल बंद करे ताकि आनेवाले नासमझ सदस्य और आपकी दोनों की तकलीफ कम हो

----------


## anita

> तो अपनी तत्परता दिखाए और थ्रेड को बिना समय गवाए तत्काल बंद करे ताकि आनेवाले नासमझ सदस्य और आपकी दोनों की तकलीफ कम हो



जो आज्ञा महाप्रभू...............

----------


## Manchala

बस कह दिया पर किया नहीं अभी तक 

उचित बात नहीं है देवी

----------


## anita

> बस कह दिया पर किया नहीं अभी तक 
> 
> उचित बात नहीं है देवी



अरे महाप्रभू कर देते है तनिक समय तो दीजिये उधर चौपाल पे भी तो आपसे बात कर रहे है 

बड़ी जल्दी में लगते है आप

----------


## Manchala

देखा अभी भी थ्रेड शुरू है 

ये इस एडिटर के निचे ही तो होगा थ्रेड बंद करने का टिक जस्ट डू इट 


डरो नहीं किसी से भी हम साथ है ना आपके

----------


## anita

> देखा अभी भी थ्रेड शुरू है 
> 
> ये इस एडिटर के निचे ही तो होगा थ्रेड बंद करने का टिक जस्ट डू इट 
> 
> 
> डरो नहीं किसी से भी हम साथ है ना आपके



हा हा हा 

कैसी बाते करते ही महाप्रभू 

जैसे आपको ना पता हो की कहा से बंद होगा ये* थ्रेड*

----------


## Manchala

हा हा हा  यही तो विडम्बना है जानते तो सब है पर

----------


## anita

> हा हा हा  यही तो विडम्बना है जानते तो सब है पर



देखो जी ये पर पे बात छोड़ना अच्छा नहीं लगता है इसे पूरा करे

----------


## Manchala

समझदार हो जी आप ऐसा ही सारा फोरम मानता है फिर भी आप से ऐसी उम्मीद किसी को नहीं होगी

----------


## anita

> समझदार हो जी आप ऐसा ही सारा फोरम मानता है फिर भी आप से ऐसी उम्मीद किसी को नहीं होगी



लोगो के मानने का क्या है ?

कैसी उम्मीद की बात कर रहे है आप ?

----------

